# How do I deregister as a sole trader & from the VAT & TAX system



## dmb (21 May 2009)

Hi all, 
   Id appreciate some advice or perhaps information here as I am definatly not an expert on the TAX, VAT or Revenue ect subject!!.. I set up as a sole trader back last summer, since setting up iv been hit badly by the recession ect. I set up in the car sales business but havent been able to get the business to take off. I applied for a TAN Number from revenue in July of 2008 and to date have recieved nothing or any explaination for the delay when I contact their office. Due to not been granted a TAN yet I have not been able to trade properly since setting up ( I planned on importing vehicles from the UK ect ). I found the business loosing money on anything we did purchase for resale ect. I feel that setting up was a mistake as iv lost so much money in setting up but basicly I want advice on how do I go about deregistering from the Tax system and from VAT, Iv been told that i will need to repay all the VAT i have claimed back because I have been claiming back more than iv contributed or somthing??!!., however most of my reclaims were for items such as Diesel ect?.. Also will I be liable to any TAX payments seeing since iv made a massive loss ect. Hope you can help me out with some advice or information and thanks...


----------



## DBRAN (21 May 2009)

Hi

You can deregister for all taxes using form TRCN1. Do a seach on www.revenue.ie for it. You don't necessarily have to repay all the reclaimed VAT assuming that all the expenses were incurred in the course of your business. However there is an argument that you should be trading thoughout the period so if there are periods where you were definately not trading then "technically" these could be repayable. But if it was just difficult trading conditions then this should be OK. You dont pay taxes on losses so no need to worry here.

Hope it works out 

DB


----------



## dmb (23 May 2009)

Hi

  I would be more inclined to describe that period as simply difficult trading conditions, as I was able to trade but not in the specific vehicles I had planed on dealing in due to the TAN Number delay ect. Thanks for your help and information DBRAN... much appreciated...


----------

